# got this email today from htc



## Skeet43169 (Jul 27, 2011)

Verizon Wireless is pleased to announce a new software update, Build Number: 2.11.605.3; Baseband: 1.48.00.0906w_1, 0.01.78.0906w_2, for your ThunderBolt by HTC. This update provides several improvements for your device, as well as upgrading to the Android 2.3 (Gingerbread) Operating System (OS).
Enhancements:

+ Download Manager App:
New App to manage all of your downloads from web browsing, email attachments and other apps.
+ App and Power Management Details:
Under Manage Applications, a new "Running" tab displays a list of active applications and the storage and memory being used by each. Power efficiency mode option has also been added under Settings > Power.
+ New Desktop User Interface:
New widgets, icons and screens with refreshed colors.
+ Dock Icons:

Static Phone, App Launcher and Contacts icons are replaced within a customizable dock. Three swappable icons and the App Launcher icon are fixed to the Dock at the bottom of all home screen panels for easy and instant access.

Additional device features:

+ Alarm notifications will no longer appear while in Emergency Mode.
+ Improved data connectivity.
+ Improved audio quality while using Bluetooth®.
+ Decreased wait time when saving audio attachments.
+ V CAST Tones now comes preloaded.
+ New Google Books app.
+ Enhanced UI for data roaming.
+ SMS messages send to correct recipient.
+ Reduced Force Close errors while using TuneWiki.
+ Reduced Force Close errors when using the front camera.
+ Audio on BT Car Kit no longer reroutes to phone when receiving a SMS message.


----------

